# ~ I hate hurricanes...



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

I hate hurrianes........


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Better U than me!


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Wow....?*



Shipwreck said:


> Better U than me!


~ Gee, thanks for your concern & compassion... What a guy...


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> I hate hurrianes........


I don't blame you.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

There's one thing I don't miss about living in Florida. Better get ready to "hunker down". :mrgreen:


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Ahhhhh Yes...... "Hunker Down"*



Todd said:


> There's one thing I don't miss about living in Florida. Better get ready to "hunker down". :mrgreen:


~ yes it's a true Floridian that knows the phase "HUNKER DOWN" I haven't heard them use it on the Weather Channel, yet .... but I know it's coming... Thanx for the chuckle..... Todd


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

~ VERY Nice Holster & mag pouch on your sign, Max..... How's the shoulder & jaw...?


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Hold on to your hat RC!!! How close to the coast are you???


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks like it's heading right at the house here. I'll see if I can get some young fellows to put up the plywood. Yep it is a little iratating, every year just about.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> ~ VERY Nice Holster & mag pouch on your sign, Max..... How's the shoulder & jaw...?


I could be a lot worse. I made that belt, holster, and mag pouch between getting my butt kicked by my puppy this weekend. 
Be sure you do what it takes to be safe until that hurricane passes.:smt166


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Looks like it's heading right at the house here. I'll see if I can get some young fellows to put up the plywood. Yep it is a little iratating, every year just about.


You stay safe there too Baldy.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I put up w/ that for years in S Louisiana. Moved to TX, and ignored hurricanes for 10 years. Then, after Katrina, Rita was headed straight for us but ended up turning to go to Jasper. Now that I am a home owner, I keep my eyes on them still. If a super one hits the Houston area, it would still be an issue for us. A small one, I'm not too worried about.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Hurricanes just love to visit Florida. I think I'd pack up and move to Texas. 

... Oh yeah, we don't get any rain here.

Maybe California? No, they got funny laws there.

Maybe your better off in Florida, after all.

Good luck, stay dry, and try not to blow away.

:smt1099 

WM


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Hold on to your hat RC!!! How close to the coast are you???


~ Thanks alot JW for your concern.... I've been through 4 of them so far in the past 2 year so I know the drill.........Since we're in FLA I almost always ready....
got my generator
plenty of fuel & propane
water & food 
00 BUCK & 45ACP
EXTRA $$$

~HEY Badly, I know it's easy to say.... but if I were closer I sure would lay out the plywood for ya. Cuz I know your in Titusville RIGHT ON THE COAST!!!


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Maximo said:


> Be sure you do what it takes to be safe until that hurricane passes.:smt166


~ THANX ALOT Max....!!!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> ~ Thanks alot JW for your concern.... I've been through 4 of them so far in the past 2 year so I know the drill.........Since we're in FLA I almost always ready....
> got my generator
> plenty of fuel & propane
> water & food
> ...


Good man. It seems its always the folks who aren't prepared that have the most issues.......


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

they are bad they chased me into the mountians of N.C. in 2004 and Franis,Ivan and Jean got me


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I made a bug out container last year after Rita - I couldn't get water or batteries or anything when it looked like itw as coming this way... After that, I stocked up, and I review the container every 9 months now.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> ~ Thanks alot JW for your concern.... I've been through 4 of them so far in the past 2 year so I know the drill.........Since we're in FLA I almost always ready....
> got my generator
> plenty of fuel & propane
> water & food
> ...


YOU FOOL!!
ya forgot the beer:smt011 :smt011


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

scooter said:


> YOU FOOL!!
> ya forgot the beer:smt011 :smt011


~ DOH,DOH,DOH ... !!! ... :smt021


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> ~ DOH,DOH,DOH ... !!! ... :smt021


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks Max. That thing is going to land right in my lap. That's the way it looks anyway, right now. 
Hunker Down Rusty or tie yourself to a palm tree. That's how they do it back in the swamp.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

You guys in Florida just come stay with me. You probably won't drown or get swept out to sea, but you might spontaneously combust from the DAMN heat! 'Cost ya' $1K a month just to water you're lawn in lovely Texass! I guess it's still better than the possibility of a hurricane. Good luck & keep you're head down.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*~ one of the best things about Hurricane season...*









Stephanie Abrams is the BEST storm reporter out there .... IMHO :smt077
and Charlie, Thanks for the well wishes... Right now it looks as if Baldy will get it worst than me. I'm off the gulf.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> ~ yes it's a true Floridian that knows the phase "HUNKER DOWN" I haven't heard them use it on the Weather Channel, yet .... but I know it's coming... Thanx for the chuckle..... Todd


Thought you might get a chuckle out of that. I swear it's the only phrase the weather people know.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> Stephanie Abrams is the BEST storm reporter out there .... IMHO


Hmm... I wonder why.... :smt082 :smt082


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> Stephanie Abrams is the BEST storm reporter out there .... IMHO :smt077
> and Charlie, Thanks for the well wishes... Right now it looks as if Baldy will get it worst than me. I'm off the gulf.


:smt043 :smt043 :smt043 :smt043

:smt1099 
:mrgreen:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

My mom and dad are in Daytona Beach. I always worry about them but they always do fine. Good luck to all the Floridians.


----------

